# Gender scan tomorrow 7/17 Last minute guesses



## shoelaces17

Finding out what we are having tomorrow, any last guesses from you ladies would be very much appreciated! :thumbup: Will let you know when we find out!
 



Attached Files:







20130617_161322.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 40









20130617_161306.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 37









20130617_155206.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Babywolfski

Girl


----------



## sopho30

I think girlie x


----------



## shoelaces17

Thanks for the guesses. Can't wait for this afternoon will let you ladies know when I get home!


----------



## Elpis_x

:pink:


----------



## Emzy1

Im guessing boy :)


----------



## Piperette

Looks girly to me.


----------



## Emzy1

Im guessing boy :)


----------



## Stephsbump2be

Boy xx


----------



## EllieNation

I'll say boy too!!!


----------



## hylokitty321

keep us updated !! xx


----------



## shoelaces17

Just got home and unfortunately baby had their legs tightly crossed the whole 20 minutes and was sound asleep got some great views of their face though. We will be going back tomorrow at 4:30 to do the scan over again. I ate a candy bar before and drank a little OJ so I'm not sure what I can do tomorrow to make sure they are awake. Any ideas?


----------



## hylokitty321

Oh shoot
That happened to me during my last pregnancy, for my anotomy
Scan... I had to go in again and after a couple of days and it still wasn't a good position, so they made me drink cold water n walk around n wait an hour,
They were finally able to get the Measurements. I asked the tech about the gender and she said she can't really tell cus of the position,
I told her to pls guess and she said well its 50/50 but leaning towards a girl
And when I have birth I had a beautiful baby girl!

I'm not sure what else would help, besides juice... maybe a little pop?
Or cold water.... also walking around cus that's what they made me do...
I guess they'll keep trying so they can atleast get the measurement..

I've also heard girls cross their legs more than boys do, and a lot of times in a case like this, it turns out to be a girl, but I'm sure there's still chances of it being a boy as well!

Good luck tomorrow !


----------



## shoelaces17

Thanks for the advice I will try drinking a coke and i made rice crispY treats lol because that is what the baby went crazy for the last time I had a scan. Wish me luck, hopefully I come back tomorrow with great news!


----------



## Lisa_84

I'm not sure as I can't clearly make out the nub but I'm no expert. Please keep us posted! :)


----------



## Sunshine.

I guess boy x


----------



## lian_83

I think the scan is quite girlish.

Also, I heard that babies who are on the shy side tend to lean girl as well, boys are more likely to have open legs and display their wee. Happened to 3 of my friends in RL and 2 here on BnB, at 17 weeks they're still unsure of the sex, and they all turn out :pink:


----------



## shoelaces17

I'm guessing it's a girl also, hubby is still holding out thinking it's a boy. Hoping I come back with good news this afternoon. I will let you ladies know as soon as I know!


----------



## _jellybean_

boy


----------



## shoelaces17

Drank a coke before my appointment and had a sugary snack even went to the bathroom but baby still wasn't moving to much, more than yesterday and we got to see between their legs but unfortunately the cord was between their legs the whole time and we still do not know what we are having. They offered to get me in tomorrow to try one last time, but I'm not sure I'm going to make the appt. Think I am just going to wait til my 20 week appt in August, baby obviously doesn't want us to see in between their legs.


----------



## shoelaces17

Well I ended up getting to leave work early so I took them up on their offer and went in for the third day in a row, the baby was still having their legs crossed during the scan and the umbilical cord was still in the way but we finally got a potty shot our tech told us she would not tell us until she saw the same thing 3x in a row. She was looking and looking and all of a sudden started typing on the screen and wrote I'm a GIRL!! I was so happy to finally know what we are having, my hubby was a little in shock and didn't say much. We aren't telling people until we have it confirmed at our 20 week ultrasound. Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## hylokitty321

hey congrats on your girl !


----------



## Lisa_84

Congratulations on your baby girl!!


----------



## shoelaces17

Thank you! I'm super excited that I can start calling her something other than baby.


----------



## RedWylder

Congrats!!! That's so amazing. :)


----------



## shoelaces17

Thank you Red!


----------



## Piperette

Congratulations on your baby girl.


----------



## shoelaces17

Just to update everyone we are actually have a boy! We found out at our anatomy scan today.
 



Attached Files:







20130814_153348.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hylokitty321

omg no way! That is crazy.. Must have been a shock 

Congrats on your blue bundle :)


----------



## shoelaces17

Ha yeah it def. was a big shock! Hubby is pretty excited though!


----------

